# First Responder Bag



## IvanD (May 6, 2011)

Looking for a first responder bag, similar to what dynamed has.







Navy color.

Bag only. Looking to build myself a first responder/BLS kit.

PM or post here if you have something to offer and we'll talk it out.

Thanks!


----------



## dixie_flatline (May 6, 2011)

IvanD said:


> Looking for a first responder bag, similar to what dynamed has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you be a little more specific about what you're looking to carry, when, where, etc?  It appears that you are trained to the FR level only.  How much do you plan on carrying?  How do you plan to use it?  Is it for expedition/wilderness situations like hikes or camping trips, or is this something you want to carry in your car just in case?  

(You won't get a lot of sympathy or advice for the latter around here I'm afraid)


----------



## Anjel (May 6, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> ?
> 
> (You won't get a lot of sympathy or advice for the latter around here I'm afraid)



True *Sits backs and eats some popcorn*

Just remember the more stuff you carry the harder it is for the good Samaritan laws to cover your :censored::censored::censored:


----------



## IvanD (May 6, 2011)

It's for sports sideline uses. I'm going to be an EMT next fall but this kit I'm building for my school's use.

Plan on having the general bleeding control, SAMs, sports tapes and the works.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2011)

If you really, simply MUST, just buy some 4x4s, kling, tape and a box of band aids. Toss it in an old backpack and voilà! Instant first responder kit. Anything more than that will get you in trouble.


----------



## IvanD (May 6, 2011)

Can I ask why it would get me in trouble?

It's a work position in school and our school has us covered for insurance.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2011)

If it's a work position, you school will supply the equipment.


----------



## IvanD (May 7, 2011)

I understand but we need a new kit and my boss has allowed me to get a new bag. That's why I'm purchasing only a bag, we have supplies here.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 7, 2011)

I think the key is that if you really do professionally need a bag like this, you'll usually be able to get one without going to an EMS forum.  All of the bags I've ever needed I either got at a brick and morter store or from Dynamed or Galls or the like.


----------



## IvanD (May 7, 2011)

Ahh, well for now Galls is out of stock for this bag, hence I was looking around to see if anyone has ones that the dont want or the likes.


----------



## frdude1000 (May 7, 2011)

Guys give this guy a break!  He is in charge of EMS at his school and is simply looking for a bag.  Don't give him a hard time; he didn't ask for your advice on if he should get a jump kit, he just wants to know if anybody knows of a good place to get them or someone who has one to sell to him


----------



## mycrofft (May 7, 2011)

*I've written this so many times I've programmed it under "F3"*

Buy an on-sale camera bag. The one you show looks nearly as good as the home video camera bag from Quantaray I bought on sale for $40 ten years ago, except mine had better zippers and shoulder sling. Mine had padding, adjustable dividers, medium double zippers on all external compartments, NO MESH, and lasted through six years of daily, nearly nonstop use and abuse. The second zipper on the main compartment failed and a tiny hole had worn through one bottom main compartment corner. It even went thorugh the washer once after getting bloody vomitus and saliva on it. Start now and keep an eye out for sturdy bargains, maybe ask your local little camera store owner about returns or any odd stock he has been sitting upon in the back.
Here's what I used after that one, for the last four years working Corrections, and for personal use as well. Still have it:






PS: don't buy bags with the shoulder sling held on by snaps like the one you show. It's nearly impossible to go buy or swap a new one when needed. Buy one with the D-rings for snaphooks, preferably with swivels, and adjustable length.


----------



## frdude1000 (May 7, 2011)

Here are some ones I would recommend for your purposes:

http://www.buyemp.com/product/1070402.html  Low End

http://www.savelives.com/cgi-bin/in...=14&fquery=&begin=0&itemnum=ubskit&itemspot=0
Expensive, O2/Trauma

http://www.galls.com/easearchresult...=503185////Medical Supplies&resultsperpage=20

Take a look at some galls bags


----------



## MrBrown (May 7, 2011)

Get a Thomas Pack.  Those things are freaking awesome


----------



## mycrofft (May 7, 2011)

*IF you HAVE to buy a "medical" bag per se:*

Try our local giant, LifeAssist:
https://shop.life-assist.com/
I've had mostly good experience with them, other report sometimes they have a hard time getting a response. Go figure.


----------



## Melclin (May 7, 2011)

+ 1 on the buy your own bag.

Each St John's FR is supposed to have their own kit and you have to go through this whole process or buy you own crappy shoulder bag for a small fortune.

Solution: A seven dollar back pack plus a few bits of stick on velcro I had lying around. Better for my back than shoulder bags and better for my wallet than anything else. 

I get so much pleasure from waltzing along with my bare essentials back pack while everyone who rags on my el cheapo bag lugs around their billion dollar whacker packs along with ten tons of everything... just in case


----------



## MrBrown (May 7, 2011)

Could always use your reusable freezer bag from Coles


----------



## Frozennoodle (May 7, 2011)

This bag is 20 dollars.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2011)

frdude1000 said:


> Guys give this guy a break!  He is in charge of EMS at his school and is simply looking for a bag.  Don't give him a hard time; he didn't ask for your advice on if he should get a jump kit, he just wants to know if anybody knows of a good place to get them or someone who has one to sell to him



No, it started off with the OP saying, "Looking to build myself a first responder/BLS kit." Then it became, "It's for sports sideline uses. I'm going to be an EMT next fall but this kit I'm building for my school's use."

The whacker/wanna-be alarms started ringing.

If he's a first responder, all he needs is 4x4s, king, band-aids and maybe a zip-lock bag to put some ice in. the most important thing he can carry is a cell phone to call for EMS if it's serious. If it's a school sanctioned position, I'm sure his school has a first aid kit of some sort and he's just looking to put all those band-aids in a "Hey, look at me, I've got a cool EMS style first aid kit" kinda bag. 

Do I think the overpriced bags/boxes are a waste of time and money? Yup. Especially for first responders, who can handle most everything with a 10 dollar Johnson & Johnson First Aid Kit that they can buy at the local Walgreen's.

So, you get no sympathy from me. Places like Gall's and Chief Supply were made for people guys like this. It's just a warehouse full of overpriced first aid kits with reflective star of life insignia.

Have I clearly made my point?


----------



## crazycajun (May 7, 2011)

Ivan I have one of those bags somewhere in the shop. It was a Christmas gift from a company I worked for a few years ago. If I can find it you can have it but you will have to pay shipping. It is still in the plastic if I remember correctly.


----------



## IvanD (May 7, 2011)

I'm not even going to honor your response that is laced with condescension, n7lxi.

Thanks for all those who replied with legitimate constructive advice, I will look into them!

I really appreciate it


----------



## IvanD (May 7, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Ivan I have one of those bags somewhere in the shop. It was a Christmas gift from a company I worked for a few years ago. If I can find it you can have it but you will have to pay shipping. It is still in the plastic if I remember correctly.



Thanks! Give me a PM if you manage to find it.


----------



## Frozennoodle (May 7, 2011)

Half the people at my service have personal bags for work with simple commonly used supplies.  The bags are smaller and lighter than the 60lb jump bag full of iv fluids and O2 bottles. I'm not sure why people think this is whacker behavior.


----------



## HotelCo (May 8, 2011)

Frozennoodle said:


> Half the people at my service have personal bags for work with simple commonly used supplies.  The bags are smaller and lighter than the 60lb jump bag full of iv fluids and O2 bottles. I'm not sure why people think this is whacker behavior.



Personal bags.... For work? I'm confused.


----------



## Frozennoodle (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, they load up supplies into their bags from the supply closet and take their smaller, less heavy bag onto the scene.  I saw the same thing when I did internship with one of the 911 services just more prevalently.  I figured it was pretty common.


----------



## JPINFV (May 8, 2011)

Melclin said:


> Solution: A seven dollar back pack plus a few bits of stick on velcro I had lying around. Better for my back than shoulder bags and better for my wallet than anything else.









Heck, the only reason I would buy a commercial bag is if what ever I'm using it for requires me to carry an oxygen tank. Besides that, it's all about how well you can pack. Heck, it's amazing what you can pack inside a regular sized fanny pack.


----------



## JPINFV (May 8, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Personal bags.... For work? I'm confused.



I thought most people carry a personal bag for work. Where else am I  going to put my books, packed lunch, and laptop?


----------



## JPINFV (May 8, 2011)

Frozennoodle said:


> Yeah, they load up supplies into their bags from the supply closet and take their smaller, less heavy bag onto the scene.  I saw the same thing when I did internship with one of the 911 services just more prevalently.  I figured it was pretty common.



The big problem with that is the first time they get caught in a situation where their mini-response bag has something they need that's in the full size response bag. Not to mention the inventory control issues.


----------



## BEorP (May 8, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The big problem with that is the first time they get caught in a situation where their mini-response bag has something they need that's in the full size response bag. Not to mention the inventory control issues.



Exactly. I'm sure that at some point we've all not brought all our stuff in based on dispatch information...


...that then ended up being completely inaccurate and we needed something we didn't bring in. For many of us, that causes us to become quite OCD about always bringing everything in. Yes, many times you can know that you won't need a lot of equipment based on dispatch information, but you will get burned if you make a habit of it. Well actually, it isn't really you getting burned... it is the patient.


----------



## mycrofft (May 9, 2011)

*'five is four"*

People get their own bags for two reasons: because the company bag isn't practical, and/or they want to carry company stuff off duty (read that "steal").

If the company provides your equip and you don't use it, you are liable.

Having a personal bag isn't whackerish unless/until you start trolling for oppportunities to use it, and it has at least one of the following: spring loaded windshield punch, shears that cost more than five bucks, flashlight that cost more than fifteen bucks new, or a valve device for open chest wounds.

I had a kit for both reasons. I bought the hardware, they supplied the dressings, and I used the lion's share of it (but not 100%) at work becuase local supplies were depleted.


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> flashlight that cost more than fifteen bucks new,


...but the flashlight I use for pupils is $200... :-(


----------



## rwik123 (May 9, 2011)

Wait... So your saying I can't check pupils with my surefire weapon light?....


----------



## mycrofft (May 10, 2011)

*I quit using my copper vapor laser years ago.*

I forgot the anodized steel three and seven eighth's inch flick blade knife with serrated back. And a Star of Life on the bolsters.


----------



## dixie_flatline (May 10, 2011)

I don't know... how do you all feel about fanny-packs issued by the department?  We staff concerts/festivals/whatever at Merriweather Post Pavilion here, and the department gives us fanny packs to stock with band-aids, stat pads, cold packs, etc (if it is something serious, we call on the radio for the gator/reeves).  

I have also carried the fanny-pack while riding the ambulance "normally", as it is a convenient place to store my steth and such if my pants that day don't have a nice hip pocket.

It's not like I carry it around off-duty with one of these tucked in there....


----------



## mycrofft (May 10, 2011)

*Fanny pack...Maybe for skiing?*

IF it works for you, great. Our CERT has fannypacks from LifeAssist that seem to be pretty good. Myself, if I'm going bigger than my camera case, I prefer a NATO rucksack.


----------



## Forrest (May 10, 2011)

http://mobil-medic.com/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=13

Empty, or you can even buy them full. They have a specially made bag just for sports/athletics. I bought the "Truck series bag" empty and filled it at my station. Looks 10x nicer than any of the crappy Galls bags out there and is set up much nicer. I wouldn't buy anything else from here on out.


----------



## mycrofft (May 10, 2011)

*If you could see a DoD GSA catalogue...*

The sheer variety of styles and ages of types of medical kits, bags, packs, boxes, etc. ...at least, it USED to be mindboggling. When I last used them (microfiche), there was horse tack in it...to stable horses to produce your own serums.


----------



## mycrofft (May 10, 2011)

*Sidetrack thread...I'm going to try this one out.*

Very bad photo:





http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31axTHeOFhL.jpg

Bought one at COSTCO. Holds twelve (not sixteen) 4X6X1 snap-closed plastic boxes, all nearly clear translucent plastic like the Sterilite stuff. I can make this into a reuseable and sensibly sized "unitized first aid kit"; at about $15 each, and not being the most rugged, the trial unit will be an office-use one.


----------



## Tigger (May 12, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> No, it started off with the OP saying, "Looking to build myself a first responder/BLS kit." Then it became, "It's for sports sideline uses. I'm going to be an EMT next fall but this kit I'm building for my school's use."
> 
> The whacker/wanna-be alarms started ringing.
> 
> ...



I figure that since I do work in Sports Medicine, I would add that we prefer to have a little bit more than than a J&J First Aid Kit on the sidelines with us. I might only be a basic, but if one of our players is seriously injured, I don't plan to stick around picking my nose while we wait 15 minutes for an ambulance.

This year I was given the same assignment as the OP, I chose not to ask for advice here since I figured this was the sort of response that would come about. We needed a bag to keep our O2 and trauma supplies, since our athletic training kits were already full up. I figured that most of the stuff would never get use, so one of the paramedics that covers games with let us borrow a bag for the time being...maybe look into this IvanD?

So n7lixi, am I whacker because I have used Iron Duck bag under the medical cart?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 12, 2011)

Tigger said:


> So n7lixi, am I whacker because I have used Iron Duck bag under the medical cart?



Not if you preface your post with the information that shows you have a legit use for loading up an orange bag with stuff. I'd have had no issue at all if the OP had said,

"I'm not yet an EMT, but volunteer with my school's sideline first responders. My team leader tasked me with buying a new bag for our supplies..." 

You see? 

Search back and look at how many posts there are from people who are asking for advice on BLS bags that they can carry in their cars or "just in case". 99% of the time they just wind up full of expired stuff that never gets used. 

And guess what? I've done plenty of side line stand by assignments for collegiate football, rugby, track and field events and minor league baseball. I've used ice, band aids and coban. I chose to fit all of my bls stuff in a small day pack, rather than the pelican we carry our stuff in normally. 

So, it's not the bag. It's what you have and knowing what to do when something happens. If it's not a minor issue, you should be using your cell phone first. 

And on that note, I'll withdraw from this discussion.


----------



## mycrofft (May 12, 2011)

*Medical Control, maybe?*

If you are a bystander, Good Samaritan can protect you.
If you are being paid, it will not.
If you are unpaid but are having your services offered where it is required, it might or might not.
Where Good Sam fades out, protocols fade in. If you are fulfilling the mandatory role offering first aid on scene, and you are practicing beyond a first aid level, I suggest that you ought to have protocols in place.

Providing your own equipment causes more legal exposure if it can be argued the stuff you brought was insufficient or defective in a manner you were responsible for.


----------



## Futureblue (May 16, 2011)

Sorry to take this off-topic, but what is a 'whacker'?


----------



## Frozennoodle (May 16, 2011)

Futureblue said:


> Sorry to take this off-topic, but what is a 'whacker'?



A homeless man who takes care of business in public.


----------



## JPINFV (May 16, 2011)

Futureblue said:


> Sorry to take this off-topic, but what is a 'whacker'?



An American wanker...


----------



## Futureblue (May 16, 2011)

Forum searched and found the definition.


----------



## Martyn (May 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...but the flashlight I use for pupils is $200... :-(



This is THE flashlight I would like, even if they were OK before they won't be after you use this to check for PEARL:

http://www.wickedlasers.com/lasers/The_Torch-74-41.html


----------



## Futureblue (May 30, 2011)

Martyn said:


> This is THE flashlight I would like, even if they were OK before they won't be after you use this to check for PEARL:
> 
> http://www.wickedlasers.com/lasers/The_Torch-74-41.html



I lol'd.


----------

